# Now this is a job I WOULD NOT want. Ever.



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

that would be terriable. just imagine if you fell and the time it would take


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

ahhh, my kind of work...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dude said free climbing and I heard FREAK climbing! I'll bet you'd die before you hit the ground.

I'd be more afraid of forgetting something, or needing to visit the head.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

and the pay is good...


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

he wasn`t free climbing Capn, he was using aids.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I got ya, Ray.. I know OSHA, and that dude was hooked up! You can't blow your nose without your hanky being tethered to you.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

got that right, I`ve done alot of aerial work in my day...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He said he was free climbing with no safety. Dragging up a 30 lb tool bag. Only hooked in when taking a break.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

that hook is all the safety you need


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

he was unhooked at sometimes which is something all climbers do


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> got that right, I`ve done alot of aerial work in my day...


 What kind?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

10 years of tree work and before that I painted bridges and towers


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I did have a job climbing communication towers but I moved out of state


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AZ Stinger said:


> that hook is all the safety you need


Wrong! Two feet planted on the ground is all the safety I need.

LGD


----------

